
Firefox plans making DNS over HTTPS default - JoelJacobson
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/09/08/firefox-announces-major-new-encryption-default-to-protect-millions-of-users/
======
typenil
So ISPs can provide “a deliberately blocked site to lists that will alert
Firefox, telling the browser that a protection is in place and to block DoH.”

I sure hope Firefox allows us to opt-out of ISP override. I know they’re
trying to deal with the criticism of “but how will censorship work?”, but if
your ISP can simply override it, I fail to see the point of DoH.

~~~
Fej
In the Firefox blog post, they do mention that if ISPs (and other
organizations, I suppose) abuse the canary URL, they will re-evaluate their
position. So it's definitely something they've thought of.

[https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2019/09/06/whats-
nex...](https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2019/09/06/whats-next-in-
making-dns-over-https-the-default/)

